# Home Depot Credit Card Breach



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't seen such a topic so:

Here's Home Depot press release on the massive breach

You care for safety in the shop? Howbout safety of your credit card?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/quickerbettertech/2014/09/22/why-the-home-depot-breach-is-worse-than-you-think/

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-09/home-depot-how-the-credit-card-breach-affects-small-contractors

I hope ya'll weren't affected.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

We just got an email from the orange box saying that we qualify for one year of free credit monitoring on them. Guess its time to get new cards.. This is getting old. The CC industry really needs to institute the same or better protections the Europeans have been enjoying for years!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just signed up for the protection service. It is a blanket protection for 1 year so I'm covered for this and any other breach. It is worth it for the price ($0) and I don't have to change cards AGAIN! It is well worth it to check your credit card account daily to look for fraud. Also, my bank calls me with any unusual activity. Interestingly the bank called about 2 weeks before the HD breach was announced. All my purchases were legit and that was the end of it for now.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Starting in Oct of 2015, the credit card industry will have to give us new cards with the a micro-chip. 
Using this new card will take a little longer at checkout but it will be much safer. This is the same system that they use in Europe and they have less than a third of the fraud that we do.

Look out for it coming soon. As far as people who take credit cards, you might have to get a new card reader to be able to use the card. If you don't use the chip and the card is bad, you will carry the loss, not the credit company like now.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

When these things happen it is important to check your business accounts frequently. I have been called by VISA around unusually high events. Found out a business debit card is not limited by what is in my account. Had been hacked by a New Zealand buisness, and another time by someone setting up a business in Canada.

Personal vigilance is the best security.

Hey Johnny how is your personal treasure ( the baby) ?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

The chip helps, but will not stop people from using your card number for online purchases. Home Depot Canada was affected by the breach too, despite the fact that we use chips here like in Europe…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

+1 to checking your accounts routinely. About a year ago, we noticed a weird $7 charge on our card (we check it every day, sometimes every other day), and we called the bank. I guess there was fraud going on at the time where they would charge some small amount, and amount that you may not question, against your card. If that went through, a couple days later they would try to charge an excessive amount to your card. Our card was immediately cancelled and we got new ones. The only downside to this, is if you do most of your bills online, with a card, you have to remember to go change all of them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have one of the new cards with the chip and when I go to many stores they do not require a signature and even with the stores that do it is a joke. On a couple of occasions I have signed the machine with "yes it is me" and never been questioned. If I lose a card or someone tries to use it what difference will the chip make?

I would imagine that the computer hackers will easily find a way to read the info on the chips before long. As long as there are thieves and dishonest people there will be problems


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

My company already sent me a new card, without asking.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

The banks don't have to ask to send you a new card, nothing special there. I bank in a town of about 1500, that's cats, dogs and people…..

In the last year I have had 2 personal cards replaced and 3 business cards replaced.

They call and tell me a new one is on the way, call them when it gets here, and we're done. Old card works fine until the other arrives, they keep an eye on everything for me.


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

American Express just sent us updated cards with the embedded chip. I went to HD [where I shop a lot] and noticed that they had the new terminals designed to accept chip cards. I went to insert my card and was told they did not have the software updated as yet. That was a month ago, and they are still not updated. WTF??? Not much sense of urgency.


----------



## gts78 (Sep 5, 2014)

We got notified of some bogus charges on our MasterCard. $100 donation to ALS and $1200 purchase at an online makeup store. The $1200 charge got declined right away and that is when they called us but the ALS charge would have gone through if we had not noticed it. It was right after all this that the Home Depot news came out. I am betting that is how our card got hacked.

The replacement cards we received have the chip but so far we have only come across one retailer with the new readers.


----------



## nuttree (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, I was part of the hack too. My credit union sent a new card to me last week. Wouldn't you like 5 minutes alone with these hackers?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah. We just got our new cards the other day. Such a PITA.


----------

